# Warsash



## EJR Williams

For the salty sea dogs from the Warsash intake of September 1975, Steve Johnson has sent an Xmas card & said there is a reunion at Warsash for the class of 75 w/e 11th Sept 2015, I'm up for it anyone else? - pass the word!
Contact via '[email protected]'


----------



## EJR Williams

*14th September 1995 - 14th September 2015*



EJR Williams said:


> For the salty sea dogs from the Warsash intake of September 1975, Steve Johnson has sent an Xmas card & said there is a reunion at Warsash for the class of 75 w/e 11th Sept 2015, I'm up for it anyone else? - pass the word!
> Contact via '[email protected]'


Happy Induction Anniversary Guys

I have set up a Facebook group for your convenience & enjoyment, please feel free to add to it. I have sent you all links to it separately.

A few requests if possible, I have a copy of the Hudson Group photo, but I really would like to add WILSON & SHACKLETON can any of you assist?

Now from My Facebook profile a message;
As our Class of 75 reunion (40 years on tomorrow) draws to a close. 
We have a few messages. 
To the staff of Warsash Maritime Academy, thanks for giving up your time on a Friday afternoon & making us so welcome.
A special Thanks to Mike Harding & the other organizers for the memorable event/s, a great job. Thanks to all who made it to at least some of the events.
To those of you that didn't make it. You really did miss out on a great gathering.
But don't worry there is a call to do it all again in... a year or so time.
Lastly, whilst some of us sadly are no longer with us in body, we did feel your spirit, especially JJ. We all had a glass for absent friends.
If You see anyone we missed let them know where we are!
I hope to see you all again, let’s not leave it so long! Elwyn



Warsash Maritime Academy
(==D)


----------



## EJR Williams

Warsash Class of 75 - Shackleton Photo now added.. Come on guys where are you all hiding?


----------

